#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-08
<johned> hols
<orlando> hola
<orlando> mmm no hay muchos ubunteros
<orlando> pero habra alguien que me pueda ayudar
<orlando> a conseguir
<orlando> laptops con sistema operativo con linux
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-03-09
<zidanebs> Hello everyone
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-03-07
<andresmujica> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, buenas noches!
<SergioMeneses> esperando la gente
<andresmujica> venga mientras aparecen
<andresmujica> regaleme el calendario de ubuntu co
<andresmujica> cual es?
 * andresmujica mira la cara de sueño de linaporras
<linaporras> Buenas noches SergioMeneses y andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> calendarrio?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, \o
<linaporras> si zzzzz estoy super cansada
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esta compartido en gcalendar
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: pero como se llama, regaleme el link
<SergioMeneses> un segundo
<andresmujica> thanks
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, uds no aceptaron el calendario por lo q veo
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> asi q no lo pueden ver
<SergioMeneses> solo lo acepto daniel :S
<andresmujica> ahhh
<andresmujica> yo si sabia que habia algo raro
<linaporras> yo si
<andresmujica> como se acepta?
<linaporras> a mi me llegan lasn notificaciones de meeting
<linaporras> no?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, linaporras aceptando la invitacion que llega al email
<andresmujica> yo tenia uno que era el de julian pero ahora ese esta en blanco (no se si yo lo borre) pero ahora no tengo el actual
<SergioMeneses> a ver vuelvo y lo configuro
<SergioMeneses> de rapidez
<SergioMeneses> listo enviadas
<SergioMeneses> revisen el correo y acepten el calendario
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, linaporras CesarGomez ↑↑↑
<linaporras> yo ya tenia eso en mi calendario
<SergioMeneses> entonces?
<CesarGomez> Done
<SergioMeneses> ahora si aceptaron
<SergioMeneses> aqui los veo
<SergioMeneses> falta solo andresmujica
<andresmujica> no me llego nada
<andresmujica> toy mirando en el otro
<andresmujica> nop
<andresmujica> a donde me lo mando? a k correo?
<SergioMeneses> andres.mujica@gmail.com
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> a ese
<SergioMeneses> tiene otro?ç
<SergioMeneses> o S¿
<andresmujica> ahhh
<andresmujica> nooo
<andresmujica> ese no soy yo
<andresmujica> jejej
<andresmujica> amujicaz@gmail.com
<JHOSMAN> Se-6res!
<andresmujica> con razon
<JHOSMAN> Y se-56rta
<andresmujica> eso explica muchas cosas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lol
<JHOSMAN> 33332222
<JHOSMAN> 05 tec3ad6 en36q4ec56!!
<JHOSMAN> 1a1a1a
<andresmujica> ya sabemos quien mas tiene las contraseñas de todas las cuentas de ubuntu colombia
<andresmujica> hahaha
<JHOSMAN> q4e hab3an?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, done!
<SergioMeneses> check it
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  ud no k es ubuntu member? pida su cloack !
<JHOSMAN> ??? como?
<JHOSMAN> q es Cloack?
<JHOSMAN> xD
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no tiene cloack
<JHOSMAN> q es esa joda?
 * SergioMeneses slaps JHOSMAN 
<andresmujica> lo k impide que gente como yo o gente como ud se meta a su router de la etb a ponerle un nat contra su equipo y hackearlo
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: aceptado
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, es una mascara -> ~andres@ubuntu/member/andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks
<JHOSMAN> 1400
<JHOSMAN> ahsh este tec3ad6 esta 36c6 1a1a
<JHOSMAN> a3a tec3a FN 0e 3a 5nvrt56n c6n 36s n40er6s
<andresmujica> tecla fn azul
<andresmujica> y num lock
<andresmujica> y sale
<andresmujica> resuelto
<CesarGomez> yo tambien quiero la mia como se pide andresmujica ?
<JHOSMAN> listo jaja
<andresmujica> un sec ya les paso el link
<JHOSMAN> amm ahora si q estaban diciendo de la Cloack?
<SergioMeneses> lol
<andresmujica> CesarGomez:  JHOSMAN https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  y ud k estaba haciendo el oso pidiendo el ubuntu.com es por aca https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<SergioMeneses> muchachos sobre la marcha genere una hoja de trabajo para hoy
<SergioMeneses> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/371/detail/
<CesarGomez> gracias andresmujica :)
<JHOSMAN> AMm pero yo no soy del concilio segun dice hay no puedo tener Cloack
<andresmujica> y para que adicionen sus blogs al planet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  claro que si el cloack es para los ubuntu members
<DanielF> Buenas noche
<JHOSMAN> jajaja yaa!
<JHOSMAN> pense q era una lista xP
<andresmujica> hola DanielF
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, \o
<linaporras> ash bueno cuando sea Ubuntu Member
<linaporras> ..
<CesarGomez> momentito andresmujica hay que pedirlo al IRC council ? eso donde queda xD?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, y DanielF tienen q presentarse
<DanielF> como estan todos?
<andresmujica> #ubuntu-irc
<JHOSMAN> =)
<andresmujica> cualquiera les ayuda
<DanielF> como ordenes same, a que?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, a ubuntu members
<DanielF> mmmmm
<andresmujica> sip de acuerdo con SergioMeneses linaporras y DanielF deben postularse hace rato cumplieron los requisitos
<JHOSMAN> Cual es la orden del dia?
<linaporras> oks i'll do it
<linaporras> but not today
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jajaja si a mi me llego el correo de JHOSMAN jajaja
<linaporras> comencemos
<linaporras> que tengo sueño
<SergioMeneses> disq el correo
<linaporras> porfaaaaa voooorrrr
<linaporras> muero de sueño
<JHOSMAN> =(
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, ok
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos aqui esta la orden del dia
<DanielF> toca hacer muchas vueltas por que ahorita ando full de tiempo
<SergioMeneses> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/371/detail/
<SergioMeneses> es corto
<SergioMeneses> simple
<andresmujica> DanielF: nop es facil y rapido y necesario
<DanielF> ok
<andresmujica> hagale SergioMeneses arranque agregue un punto no mas
<DanielF> es que ando en dias chocolate sol
<JHOSMAN> Primer punto FLISOL =)
<andresmujica> ese es el ultimo
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ya lo corregi
<linaporras> ahs chanfle el global Jam
<SergioMeneses> es lo ultimo
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<JHOSMAN> =)
<DanielF> personal no me gustaria hablar del flisol
<SergioMeneses> bueno comenzamos
<JHOSMAN> ok
<SergioMeneses> 1. Tareas pendientes
<linaporras> Solo una cosa, Global Jam diferido... sábado..... ahorita amplio
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, a su tiempo
<JHOSMAN> El primer punto no es el Flisol?
<SergioMeneses> podemos ver los pendientes en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, F5
 * andresmujica 1 minuto por tema. como voladores dandole dandole dandole
<andresmujica> primer tarea
<SergioMeneses> bueno en cuanto a las tareas en general
<andresmujica> las tareas de las ultimas reuniones donde estan
<JHOSMAN> jumm lo dejaron de ultimas weno xP
<andresmujica> o la ultima fue enero 24 ?
<SergioMeneses> la primera andresmujica se descacho generando lo del karma
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, mas o menos
<SergioMeneses> nos reunimos por gplus tambien
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: el script estaba dañado, toy mirando si el hombre lo corrigio a ver...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si
<andresmujica> igual si esta descachada
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio igual el afan era para el reporte
<SergioMeneses> pero ya lo mande asi
<andresmujica> igual no respondio :(  http://blog.beford.org/2010/07/30/obtener-lista-de-karma-en-teams-launchpad-net/comment-page-1/#comment-44633
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks
<SergioMeneses> Tarea2: generar la wiki del FLISOL 2012
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> eso ya esta corriendo en la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> sin embargo hay q mover mas eso!
<andresmujica> regale el link a ver kienes han llenado
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/Flisol2012
<SergioMeneses> esta semana pongo la informacion de Cucuta
<SergioMeneses> falta girardot -> DanielF
<linaporras> acá toca apoyar el flisol candelaria y el de bogotá
 * CesarGomez nito material para el FLISOL ;(
<JHOSMAN> Mirando Flisol2012¨***
<DanielF> ok, esta semana lo hago que ya debo tener cronograma listo
<SergioMeneses> material hablamos luego en el espacio del flisol
<JHOSMAN> Yo tambnien arreglare esa Wiki con lo q se ha hablado en las reunciones del Flisol 5bde myo
 * CesarGomez yo solo decia :$
<JHOSMAN> ya hay fecha hora
<linaporras> Acá tambien necesitamos material para el Stand
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a la siguiente actividad
<SergioMeneses> Tarea3: Generar el inventario y mirar como integrarlo con la wiki
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: DanielF
<JHOSMAN> Solo queria decirle a Mujica q x fin lo veo q por favor solicite los ConferencePack's para los eventos
<SergioMeneses> al fin DanielF nos creo el documento
<SergioMeneses> a ver orden
<JHOSMAN> tanto para el del 28 y para el 5
<SergioMeneses> por favor
<SergioMeneses> o usen otro canal
<JHOSMAN> conociendo que el del 5 ira muchisima mas gene
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, muy bien el documento pero no tengo ni idea como integrarlo con la wiki
<CesarGomez> donde esta ese documento ?
<JHOSMAN> bueno siga jaja ni me di cuenta q pasaron de punto solo escribi de chorro!
<SergioMeneses> o no se si lo mejor sea generar una captura del imsmo
<SergioMeneses> *mismo
<JHOSMAN> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AucyqqUEpwOLdFN4V2NPbU9CemN5cXdoRjNQX1VXYXc
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, le envie la invitacion ya mismo
<SergioMeneses> revise el email
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF ?
<SergioMeneses> me leen?
<SergioMeneses> .....
<CesarGomez> si
<CesarGomez> ya reviso
<SergioMeneses> muchachos focus
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<SergioMeneses> por eso es q no esta rindiendo el tiempo
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses: ya lo tengo :)
<SergioMeneses> :|
<SergioMeneses> bueno marco como done esa actividad
<CesarGomez> que es eso de translado ?
<SergioMeneses> porque DanielF cumplio haciendolo
<DanielF> un seg
<SergioMeneses> toca es mirar como podemos integrarlo a la wiki
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  si claro
<SergioMeneses> asi sea solo una url
<SergioMeneses> algo se ocurrira
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a las anteriores
<SergioMeneses> Tarea4: Gestinar participacion de Ubuntu Colombia en el Flisol Bogota
<SergioMeneses> 	
<SergioMeneses> Resp: linaporras / Liliana
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, ↑↑↑
<linaporras> momento
<JHOSMAN> Por q solo lina=
<JHOSMAN> ?
<JHOSMAN> son 3 personas de UCO hay!
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no se... yo no escribi eso
<SergioMeneses> asi esta en la wiki
<linaporras> Si quedamos liliana y yo
<SergioMeneses> bueno ahora hacemos un + JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> =(  y yo?
<linaporras> estamos ahi trabajando
<linaporras> falt air a visitar el sitio
<JHOSMAN> =)
<linaporras> yo estoy liderando logistica
<linaporras> y Jhosman  esta liderando ....
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, oks oks...
<linaporras> no me aucerdo que
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<DanielF> yo estuve mirando como meterlo en la wiki y esta complicado por que no me deja meter el iframe
<JHOSMAN> Instalaciones
<DanielF> yo necesito cds para girardot
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, un seg cuando sea ese punto
 * SergioMeneses ruega a andresmujica q ponga un bot
<JHOSMAN> Para las instalaciones BogotaMesh dara un server y la red  wifi el server iran los reposirotios de Ubuntu  desde no se q version hasta la 12.04
<DanielF> incluso, espero dictar aca un taller de instalacion y configuracion inicial, si quieren lo hago en stream
<JHOSMAN> Ya hoy envie la solicitud de gente para particupar para instalacion!
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, JHOSMAN espero que registren la informacion en la wiki del flisol
<SergioMeneses> por favor
<SergioMeneses> ..................................................
<JHOSMAN> con respecto a los CD's de Girardot , como le habia dicho a DanielF yo le llevaba 100 CD's
<DanielF> 100 no eran mas?
<SergioMeneses> no mezclemos el log por favor
<JHOSMAN> solo 100
<JHOSMAN> eso recuerdo =)
<SergioMeneses> continuamos
<SergioMeneses> de paso ty a andresmujica por la edicion
<SergioMeneses> 2. Eventos Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> comencemos por el flisol
<linaporras> del globlal jam no se podría ahcer algo este fin de semana
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  el flisol lo dejo en punto para el final
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<linaporras> pero acabamos de hablar del flisol
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks
<andresmujica> global jam
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no... uds hablaron no mas
<JHOSMAN> lol
<linaporras> mm ok la foca
<JHOSMAN> no dejaron
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, hay un orden del dia
<SergioMeneses> para eso se pierde tiempo haciendolo
<JHOSMAN> si ya se
<SergioMeneses> digo se invierte
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, tiene toda la razon
<SergioMeneses> GlobalJam
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, nos contabas!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JHOSMAN> Del Ubuntu Global Jam ya esta el video Promocional :)
<JHOSMAN> http://ubuntu-co.com/ubuntu-global-jam
<linaporras> pues es que eso esra hasta ayer
<linaporras> decia que si podiamos hacer algo ete fin de semana para que no quede asi como si no hubieramos hecho nada
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, algo interesante es que los eventos se pueden agendar siempre
<DanielF> yo voy a bogota el sabado
<SergioMeneses> se puede realizar en cualquier fecha
<DanielF> sera posible reunirnos en hackbo?
<JHOSMAN> Si cualquier fecha
<JHOSMAN> el video promocional lo dice bien claro! =)
<andresmujica> DanielF: sip alla siempre se puede y hay varios espacios
<SergioMeneses> hackbo rules!
<DanielF> veamonos el domingo, asi sean dos horas
<andresmujica> me da dolor no haber explotado lo del video, me parecio muy bueno A EXCEPCION lo de "el concilio los invita"
<JHOSMAN> Para esta semana seria perfecto =(  x q ya entro a clases =(
<SergioMeneses> eso!
<andresmujica> yo puedo el domingo por la tarde, el sabado no puedo
 * CesarGomez me perdi :S
<DanielF> el domingo
<JHOSMAN> @AndresMujica eso se elimino
<DanielF> yo viajo el sabado llego en la noche, nos vemos el sabado para el jam?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, fresco... cosas de rolos
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses: lol
<JHOSMAN> lol
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, DanielF andresmujica linaporras envien invitacion a la lista de correo
<linaporras> domingo +1
<DanielF> hay no pues el chamo, vaya a donde Tr0n
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: super thks
<linaporras> envien que me voy a morir de sueño
<JHOSMAN> como asi q nosotrod q? @sergiomeneses
<andresmujica> bueno orden, entonces sabado o domingo a que horas quien se encarga de programar en hackbo y enviar la invitaci{on ?
<linaporras> domingo
<linaporras> yo no
<linaporras> bueno hoy n
<DanielF> no veo conectado al troll de cano
<linaporras> si no mañana lo hago yo
<linaporras> jajajajajaja
<DanielF> para decirle de una vez
<linaporras> bueno yo hago eso  mañana
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, eso!
<JHOSMAN> yo puedo cualquier dia hasta el domingo
<SergioMeneses> excelente!
<SergioMeneses> entonces vemos como sigue eso!
<SergioMeneses> tomen fotos y demas
<DanielF> ok
<DanielF> hacer un stream
<JHOSMAN> ya vi al cano!!!
<JHOSMAN> lo llamo?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: hablele por el interno
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: para no desviarnos
<JHOSMAN> q le digo? xP
<linaporras> pues que nos preste el hackbo
<JHOSMAN> ha listo!
<linaporras> para el domingo a las 2 o 3pm
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: que si nos ayuda para hacer el global jam en hackbo tal dia a tal hora
<linaporras> y listones tones hacemos la convocatoria por la lista del hackbo (ya me uni a eso) y por nuestra lista
<linaporras> y en la página :)
<JHOSMAN> =)
<SergioMeneses> saben q hay tengo un problema
<JHOSMAN> + redes sociales!
<SergioMeneses> no se como hacer login en el nuevo sitio
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, ?
<SergioMeneses> iba a escribir un articulo... y wuala!
<JHOSMAN> http://ubuntu-co.com/user
<JHOSMAN> hay!
<linaporras> se dice ahí
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, no sabia
 * SergioMeneses nobs
<JHOSMAN> =)
<linaporras> ajaajajjajajajaja bueno que mas falta
<linaporras> ah si
<linaporras> ps para el lanzamiento
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ?
<linaporras> se les tiene el plan pero solo si sergiomeneses viene
<linaporras> jajajaj
<CesarGomez> JHOSMAN yo tengo usuario xD?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, o0
<linaporras> pues la idea sería hacer una salida a un pueblito aca de cundinamarca
<linaporras> y mirar si podemos hacer algun deporte extremo
<linaporras> :)
<andresmujica> release party
<JHOSMAN> PaintBall !!!
<andresmujica> esa idea de linaporras me parece super chevere
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, super!
<linaporras> jajajaj pues es que tu nunca vienes Sergio
<linaporras> entonces pues si si
<JHOSMAN> =( no me complacieron la vez pasada!
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, naaa paintball juego aqui
<linaporras> pero toca domingo
<SergioMeneses> algo mas exotico
<linaporras> porque sabado no puedo
<JHOSMAN> o.O exotico?
<linaporras> na pues ni que fuera lanzamientod e Jhosman jajaja
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, aunq pegarle un pepazo a JHOSMAN es tentador!
<linaporras> ajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno mejor el plan de pueblito
<JHOSMAN> lol
<linaporras> todos contra Jhosman asi si
 * CesarGomez Gracias por la respuesta :)
<linaporras> Listo, entonces sería cuadrar
<linaporras> pero puesla pregunta es
<linaporras> cuanto creen que podría ser el presupuesto del plan
<linaporras> para que la gente vaya
<JHOSMAN> :okay:
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, seria cotizarlo
<andresmujica> linaporras: e ahi el dilema... transporte, comida y alquien que nos cuide mientras hacemos el deporte extremo... facil se van unos $400k ...
<DanielF> cerca a bogota, podemos hacer un camping en la tatacoita
<JHOSMAN> @LuisCano no me respondio y se fue me dejo todo :foreveralone:
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, yo creo q paginas amigables nos puede patrocinar de nuevo
<JHOSMAN> =)
<linaporras> mmmm pues por persona yo calculaba que fueran minimo por bajito 70 y maximo 100k
<SergioMeneses> de hecho forigua me pregunto algo hace q dias
<linaporras> yo me encargo de Cano mañana
<SergioMeneses> me suena la idea de linaporras para la fiesta de lanzamiento
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF CesarGomez JHOSMAN ?
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: sip me parece chevere
<andresmujica> yo me apunto
<JHOSMAN> cualquier cosa!
<JHOSMAN> la gente de Facebook dijo q un asado!
<linaporras> cuando dijeron eso
<JHOSMAN> peren
<SergioMeneses> lol
<linaporras> bueno asado fuera de bogota
<SergioMeneses> y cual de esa gente vendria?
<DanielF> en girardot de una
<DanielF> jejeje
<JHOSMAN> ha proposito!  http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia como me quedo?
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN: focus
<SergioMeneses> no nos desviemos
<linaporras> pues es que el asado es mas barato, peroooo ps na, desplacemonos a una ciudad para deportes extremos, o asado en otra ciudad difrente de bogota y seria +1 pa villao
<DanielF> no me gusta la beta, eso es motivar a que usen algo que no esta estable
<andresmujica> linaporras: sip, lo ultimo k kedamos es k ibamos a villavo en la prox salida
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks
<linaporras> y pues en villavo hay planes que se pueden hacer
<linaporras> mmm no me gusta como se ve
<JHOSMAN> aca esta la encuesta de Facebook http://www.facebook.com/questions/10150629129659931/
<JHOSMAN> donde gano el asado!
<DanielF> a mi me gusta la idea de villavo, a comer mamona
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, y quien genero eso?
<linaporras> Si yujuuuu mamonaaaa siii
<SergioMeneses> no recuerdo a ver votado por generar esa encuesta
<linaporras> falto preguntar deportes extremos y otras alternativas
<SergioMeneses> o algo similar
<JHOSMAN> @LinaPorras los usuarios pueden agregar otras respuestas!
<linaporras> oks
<linaporras> bueno entonces
<linaporras> ciudad villavo
<linaporras> dejenme estructura la propuesta
<linaporras> y les cuento esta semana
<DanielF> yo ya puse un item en la encuesta
<linaporras> con costo y todo
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, ++
<linaporras> oks
<linaporras> bueno moachos entonces listo
<linaporras> siguiente
<linaporras> zzzz
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, eso eso
<andresmujica> bueno
<SergioMeneses> grax por todo
<andresmujica> rapido que sigue
<linaporras> alguien que envie a mi mail el log de la charla de hy al final plase....... si no es mucho pedir porfavorcitooo
<SergioMeneses> siguiente punto...
<linaporras> Sigue lo de Bta mesh
<SergioMeneses> 3. Apoyo a Bogota-Mesh
<SergioMeneses> eso lo pase en torno a un correo q nos pasaron en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> donde bogota-mesh queria vincularnos como comunidad amiga
<linaporras> +1
<linaporras> Diego dijo que volveria algun día :)
<DanielF> +1 si forigua se pone gorra de nuevo
<linaporras> Y pues voy a ver si concreto mi nodo
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, si... hace mucha falta forigua :S
<linaporras> avemaria
<linaporras> lo veo en las reuniones del FLISoL, creo que cuando vuelva habrá aprendido muchoooo
<DanielF> lina no digas eso que meneses se pone celoso
<DanielF> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, no hay problema por mi :
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces andresmujica ud leyo ese email?
<JHOSMAN> jajajajaj
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, away?
<linaporras> jajajja pero por eso Sergio tiene que venir al lanzamiento en villao si no no se vale
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, ok...
<SergioMeneses> bueno mientras llega andresmujica
<linaporras> pues no vi
<SergioMeneses> toca entonces enviar una respuesta oficial a ese correo
<DanielF> voy a comer algo no me demoro
<SergioMeneses> por parte del concilio
<linaporras> eso lo enviaron a la lista o al concilio
<JHOSMAN> al conilio
<andresmujica> cual email
<JHOSMAN> con copia a algunos de nosotros
<SergioMeneses> a la lista general
<SergioMeneses> aja
<linaporras> mmm chanfle
<linaporras> no lo encuentro
<linaporras> bueno yo apoyo el tema lei lo que hacen
<linaporras> e incluso quiero mi nodo
<linaporras> :)
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, jejeje
<JHOSMAN> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-co/2012-February/027522.html
<andresmujica> no encuentro el mail
<JHOSMAN> hay esta la URL de la lista
<andresmujica> ya
<linaporras> Ah si ya lo lei
<andresmujica> y que hay que hacer?
<linaporras> si de una
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, enviar una respuesta oficial del concilio
<linaporras> decirles que si queremos ser parte de la comunidad amiga
<linaporras> +1 por las redes mesh
<linaporras> es perfecto
<SergioMeneses> y me gustaria hacer tambien un post en el sitio
<andresmujica> yo les he dicho a ellos que nos pongan en la pagina del portal captivo
<andresmujica> para que la gente cuando se conozca sepa que existe ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esa es la idea
<andresmujica> colombia
<SergioMeneses> nuestro logo
<SergioMeneses> y el label
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresmujica> nos tocaria es poner un servidor replica del servidor web de ubuntu colombia
<linaporras> +1
<andresmujica> para que quede dentro de la red
<andresmujica> como para dar algo a cambio
<andresmujica> que linaporras ponga el nodo
<andresmujica> yo pongo la maquina
<andresmujica> y alguno monte la replica
<DanielF> si mujica pone el asterisk yo pongo el nodo
<SergioMeneses> sabe q si me gustaria q documentaramos el nodo q pongamos
<andresmujica> aclaro, maquina vieja
<andresmujica> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> y hacerle ruido por el planet
<linaporras> pues yo quiero esforzarme porque sea en semana santa
<linaporras> bueno y  dentro de mi ignorancia
<linaporras> el nodo que montemos en mi casa lo ponemos con la maquina que donaria andres
<linaporras> yo dono internet
<linaporras> ?
<linaporras> y vendrian aca a mi casa
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<JHOSMAN> =)
<linaporras> eso si yo vivo bien al sur
<JHOSMAN> yo ayudaria a
<JHOSMAN> a montar los servicios
<JHOSMAN> eso queda releeeejo!!
<DanielF> yo en girardot voy a poner uno el la terraza de mi casa
<SergioMeneses> voy a generar una wiki para lo de la alianza con bogota-mesh
<JHOSMAN> es como otra cuidad
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<DanielF> un picostation
<DanielF> el tema el $$$
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, vive en la parte caliente de bogota?
 * SergioMeneses runs
<linaporras> si sale como por 300
<linaporras> ya me los van a pasar
<DanielF> + la antena lina
<linaporras> jajajaa mmm pues no es de las mas cmplejas
<linaporras> pero si es al sur
<linaporras> y pues no es estrato alto
<JHOSMAN> Señor@s!!!!
<JHOSMAN> ya nos prestan Hackbo
<linaporras> eso si pues aprovechamos y hacemos un asado o algo asi
<JHOSMAN> pero despues de las 3PM
<linaporras> ehhh yujujuyyy
<linaporras> listo perfecto
<linaporras> mejor pa donde
<JHOSMAN> =))
<linaporras> listo entonces toca cudrar lo que vamos a hacer en el Jam
<andresmujica> bueno
<SergioMeneses> ................................
<andresmujica> pues responderles a los de bogota mesh con la propuesta...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso
<linaporras> Bueno entonces apuntenme e nodo a las tareas
<SergioMeneses> yo iba a responder
<DanielF> tengo una duda
<linaporras> y con eso oficializamos la alianza con mesh
<SergioMeneses> pero esperando la reunion
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, ++
<andresmujica> pero de acuerdo a lo que cuadramos en el jam o con lo que acabamos de decir
<DanielF> al ser una red libre, se necesitaria algun permiso para ubicar el nodo
<linaporras> mmmmmcomo asi Dani
<JHOSMAN> quien hace la Wiki del UbuntuGlobalJam2012?
<andresmujica> ud JHOSMAN
<linaporras> ah eso si no yo no, sergio!!!!
<andresmujica> ya que pregunta
<JHOSMAN> =(
<linaporras> +10 a Sergio
<SergioMeneses> q paso conmigo?
<linaporras> que hagas la wiki del jam
<linaporras> y definamos de una vez que vamos a hacer
<JHOSMAN> ok yo la hago
<DanielF> explico, el nightwing, sirve de infraestructura y ad hoc, al tener ese tipo de firmware solo es poner el nodo y sale, o no se que mas le esten haciendo
<JHOSMAN> pero es para este fin de semana
<linaporras> por eso hay que definir las cosas para el jam
<SergioMeneses> lol
<linaporras> y lo del nodo no no hacne nada mas
<linaporras> es algo senclllo yo fui una vez a ver montar uno jeje
<SergioMeneses> oks oks
<SergioMeneses> señores
<SergioMeneses> siguiente punto
<SergioMeneses> .........................................
<DanielF> mmm, entonces es solo montar el asterisk y poner el nodo como gateway
<linaporras> Actividades team anual
<linaporras> confirma con Fori pero ps sip
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si! eso lo podemos cuadrar con los de bogota
<SergioMeneses> mesh
<SergioMeneses> 4. Reporte Anual
<SergioMeneses> yo lo genere
<SergioMeneses> nadie mas sino JHOSMAN medio edito
<SergioMeneses> mucho trabajo
<SergioMeneses> y como no nos reunimos hace 15 dias
<linaporras> peren como cuadramos lo que vamos a  hacer en el Jam
<linaporras> ?
<JHOSMAN> :P
<JHOSMAN> yo hice lo q pude
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, por la lista de correos?
<JHOSMAN> despues ya se me olvido seguir con  eso
<linaporras> mm pero dejemos algo listo xq es que eso es yaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces DanielF andresmujica y JHOSMAN  uds q son de bogota cuadren con linaporras eso de una
<DanielF> yo no soy rolo
<JHOSMAN> q cosa? (me perdi)
<linaporras> lo del global Jam
<linaporras> Mujica vas a ir cierto?
<linaporras> vamos a hacer charlas o ?
<DanielF> la pregunta es va con samuel?
<andresmujica> pues habiamos dicho lo de ayudar a la gente a hacerse miembro
<linaporras> seria genial +1 por Samuel
<andresmujica> al menos hacer un video super explicativo para que no se pierdan
<linaporras> mmm de una pero sería ir haciendolo ahi y grabar de una vez el video
<DanielF> yo quiero ser ubuntu member
<linaporras> yo tmabien
<linaporras> jejej
<DanielF> yo arreglo mi wiki esta semana y los vere con los testimonios
<JHOSMAN> me avisa @DanielF
<linaporras> yo mmmm bueno la rreglo, no se cuando, pero les avisare
<linaporras> yo vere esos testimonios
<linaporras> Ahi bueno vamos para el ultimo punto
<linaporras> y yo llamo a andres
<linaporras> para cuadrar lo del Jam
<linaporras> igual dani viene
<DanielF> si, al fin a que hora nos reunimos
<DanielF> yo voy a estar en el centro
<linaporras> a las 3
<linaporras> en hackbo
<DanielF> ok
<linaporras> bueno ṕunto final sergiomenes
<linaporras> *sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> quedan dos
<SergioMeneses> pero ya pasamos el tiempo
<linaporras> WTF ash si y el flisol
<linaporras> bueno rapidito
<SergioMeneses> bueno como cortando calvos
<linaporras> mi cama tiene un iman que me llama moachos
<SergioMeneses> ya salio el reporte anual
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  en el servidor que servicios montaria ?
<SergioMeneses> hay q apoyar eso
<JHOSMAN> lo q sea
<linaporras> en el de mesh o?
<linaporras> ashh andres ordenemonos porfavorsito
<linaporras> enlace al reporte anual
<linaporras> please
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/reportefinal2011
<SergioMeneses> y ya esta en la lista de correos
<DanielF> creo que no fue mejor por el hangout que por el irc
<SergioMeneses> comentarlo y eso
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, varios llegaron retarde
<SergioMeneses> se habla de otros temas
<DanielF> yo se
<SergioMeneses> por eso no rinde
<SergioMeneses> bueno en cuanto al ultimo punto
<SergioMeneses> .................................................
<SergioMeneses> FLISOL
<SergioMeneses> hay q mover el evento por la lista de correos
<JHOSMAN> otra vez weno ...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, toca tramitar material para eso
<SergioMeneses> hay q hacer un post en estos dias
<JHOSMAN> lo mismo digo +1
<linaporras> falto la foto de girardot
<DanielF> Al de girardot, la piloto nos va a apoyar en el sitio y en los gastos que se habian presupuestado inicialmente
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: acabo de armar los eventos en el loco directory y de enviar el correo a los gringos esos
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, linaporras JHOSMAN CesarGomez andresmujica tienen q diligenciar la wiki con la informacion de las ciudades
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, excelente bro!
<SergioMeneses> la idea es movernos mucho
<DanielF> ok
<SergioMeneses> mucho bombo
<JHOSMAN> yo ya la diligencie
<JHOSMAN> F5
<DanielF> solo que la verdad me da mamera estar moviendo el wiki apenas tenga toda la info la subo
<linaporras> digo que en el reporte falta la foto de girardot
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, eso
<JHOSMAN> tambien x hay he publicado en FB y TW lo del flisol
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<linaporras> bueno que mas del flisol
<SergioMeneses> pero si puede este fincho ponga la ciudad y el lugar no mas
<linaporras> pa finalizar
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, CesarGomez DanielF JHOSMAN andresmujica prguntas sugerencias o algo mas ?
<SergioMeneses> sobre el flisol o otros temas?
<CesarGomez> material ?
<linaporras> no I'm done
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, andresmujica lo esta tramitando
<linaporras> porfa enviarme el log al mail aguien que me haga ese favorssosososotototote
<SergioMeneses> material no hay sino mas q cds
<DanielF> quien sabe de mas ciudades que tengan gente de u-co para el flisol
<linaporras> y como ya estoy como Diego
<linaporras> me ire a dormir
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, ok
<linaporras> mmm pues toca mirar por la lista
<linaporras> y coordinar
<linaporras> un abrazo pa todos
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, ++
<linaporras> nos vemos el domigno y todos en el lanzamiento
<SergioMeneses> señores yo si tengo algo q decirles
<SergioMeneses> lo mas seguro es q mis dias en el concilio esten contados
<SergioMeneses> asi q me pondre a "poner mis asuntos en orden"
<DanielF> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> esperemos mejorar la forma en la q se trabaja colaborativament
<DanielF> yo tenia pensado decir adios despues del flisol
<SergioMeneses> de momento no es mas en la agenda
<SergioMeneses> levanto la sesion........................
<JHOSMAN> QUe me quedo de tare?
<JHOSMAN> ya se me olvido jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, leer el log
<SergioMeneses> huy venga
<SergioMeneses> quien modera la proxima charla? andresmujica DanielF CesarGomez JHOSMAN ?
<andresmujica> yoyoyoyoy
<DanielF> +1 por mujica
<JHOSMAN> haaa ya me acorde la Wiki del Ubuntu Global  Jam y hacer SPAM de ello
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, :D
<SergioMeneses> señores usen la fuerza con prudencia!
<andresmujica> cual fuerza?
<JHOSMAN> El Fua?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, JHOSMAN la comunidad!
<JHOSMAN> Oigan!
<JHOSMAN> q el HACKBO nos lo prestan el SABADO
<JHOSMAN> lean**
<andresmujica> oki, seria decirle a lina
<andresmujica> DanielF:  puede el sabado?
<JHOSMAN> 3PM
<DanielF> no, salgo de clase a las 5pm, estoy llegando a las 9 a bogota
<DanielF> mujica, el server en que lo va a montar red hat o ubuntu?
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, ubuntu offcorse!
<JHOSMAN> Ubuntu ome!
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<DanielF> ese como le gusta el sombrerito
<DanielF> jejejeje
<JHOSMAN> o hay vera si le metemos un WServer =)
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<DanielF> para machito jhosman, eso es para noobs
<JHOSMAN> lo se
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, al menos q venga sin entorno
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JHOSMAN> le desconectamos la pantalla y listo ya no tiene X jajaja
<DanielF> no en serio la pregunta, en serio si va con ubuntu
<DanielF> no pues pongamole silicona, a los ethernet, apagamos si tiene la wifi y soldamos las usb y no le entra ni un virus
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, omg
<andresmujica> una cosa de flisol
<andresmujica> k se me paso
<DanielF> jajajaja ya vieron mi ultimo tweet
<DanielF> aja
<andresmujica> el 28 de abril como va a ser lo de candelaria?
<andresmujica> pork igual toca estar
<DanielF> https://twitter.com/#!/dfcaicedo/status/177247807370039296
<JHOSMAN> Ni idea lo de candelaria
<JHOSMAN> Ubuntu CO apoya ambos
<JHOSMAN> pero pues ni idea de alla
<DanielF> es que esperen, la verdad toda la propaganda va para casa del bosque
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, jajaja
<JHOSMAN> x q lina liliana y yo andamos en 5 de Mayo no tengo info de alla
<DanielF> y se me hace mejor lo de hackbo y ese se tiene descuidado
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, ++
<DanielF> y contamos mas con hackbo que con casa del bosque
<SergioMeneses> yo pienso apoyar a titulo personal ese
<DanielF> yo al de girardot
<DanielF> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, lol
 * SergioMeneses es organizador, coordinardor y de todo en el flisol cucuta
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> todo :foreveralone:
<DanielF> lol
<SergioMeneses> andamos buscando colaboradores
<SergioMeneses> xD
<andresmujica> bueno igual no creo k tenga mucha ciencia
<andresmujica> es vernios alla ese dia y hacer lo k salga
<DanielF> y no se va a llevar material
<DanielF> ?
<JHOSMAN> Confirmado HackBO para este sabado desde 3:30 PM
<andresmujica> sip claro cds
<DanielF> yo no puedo el sabado :(
<andresmujica> toca quemar antes
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, toca repartir el material en partes iguales
<SergioMeneses> lo q llegue
<DanielF> y gdot?
<DanielF> y los otros
<DanielF> ?
<DanielF> cucuta?
<JHOSMAN> @DanielF ya coordinaron al fin lo de los pasajes a Girardot?
<DanielF> meneses ud no es acaso el coordinador nacional de flisol
<JHOSMAN> como va a ser la cosa?
<DanielF> claro papa
<DanielF> los traemos en camioneta
<DanielF> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, claro
<SergioMeneses> estoy hablando del material de bogota
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, q
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> coordinador nacional
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> eso no
<SergioMeneses> yo no me monto en esa vaca loca
<DanielF> como que no, si ud quedo de segundo despues de mayckol
<SergioMeneses> ni por toda la plata del mundo
<DanielF> o no recuerda
<SergioMeneses> me da fastidio pelear con gente como los de fcb
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, yo no me postule ni nada
<DanielF> y?
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ni en la lista estaba
<DanielF> la comunidad clamo por ud
<JHOSMAN> DanielF yo le llevo los CD's
<JHOSMAN> al fin ya cuadro lo de las impresiones?
<andresmujica> jajaja
<JHOSMAN> de la publi?
<andresmujica> chao los dejo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, nos vemos
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, lol
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> no man con todo el camello de lc pa' q mas
<DanielF> si jhosman
<DanielF> todo lo aporta la U :)
<andresmujica> venga SergioMeneses cuando viaja ? ya tiene todo listo ???
<andresmujica> al uds
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ?
<DanielF> la amenaza de dejarlos sin internet funciona (Modo troll)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no no creo q suba
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ando ocupado tramitando lo del grado y otras cosas
<andresmujica> al UDS??? noo?? porque??? no sea baboso
<andresmujica> vaya
<andresmujica> le pagan todo
<DanielF> huy en ing o jurisprudencia same?
<JHOSMAN> bueno entonces yo vere me lleva en camioneta cebollera xP jajaja
<andresmujica> esa experiencia es inigualable
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> hay vemos
<andresmujica> le garantizo que es mas importante que el grado
<andresmujica> el grado es un papel
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, o.0
<andresmujica> que puede sacar por ventanilla
<DanielF> aja
<SergioMeneses> jajjajajaja
<DanielF> yo tuve grado extraordinario
<SergioMeneses> hay vemos
<andresmujica> viajar al uds e interactuar con esa gente le abre la mente y el mundo y le da una vision que nunca le va a dar el papelito que le dan en el grado
<andresmujica> ojo
<DanielF> semi ventanilla
<andresmujica> chao
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ty
<SergioMeneses> estamos en contacto
<SergioMeneses> yo tambien voy saliendo ya
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica,
<DanielF> hablamos trolles restantes, jefe mujica hablamos
<SergioMeneses> aunq sabe q nos ha ido muy bien
<SergioMeneses> ya aceptaron unos cambios q propuse
<SergioMeneses> y quedaran en el siguiente ciclo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> pero en cambio hay otras cosas q si quedo es chino
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno hay vamos
<JHOSMAN> http://hackbo.co/home/ubuntu-global-jam-3-30pm-5-30pm
<JHOSMAN> jumm
<JHOSMAN> ya se acabo'?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-03-08
<Fdiaz> hola buenos
<Fdiaz> dias
<Fdiaz> soy nuevo
<Fdiaz> en sistemas operativos
<Fdiaz> linux
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-04
<Maulican> Buenas noches
<Maulican> Quisiera saber si existe algún sitio en Bogotá donde puedan asesorar a un usuario de Windows que desea conocer Ubuntu e instalarlo en su Ordenador
<Maulican> talvez algún lugar donde se reuna una comunidad de usuarios, talvez alguien me puede orientar?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-05
<Guest61790> muy buenos dias a todos estimados amigos
<Guest61790> acudo a la comunidad ubuntu
<Guest61790> para disipar una inquietud que tengo
<Guest61790> con la version 12.10 de ubuntu
<Guest61790> de antemano gracias
<Guest61790> el inconveniente que tengo es que se estan borrando al parecer
<Guest61790> la informacion que almaceno en en el disco duro
<Guest61790> ????????????
<Guest61790> alguien me puede ayudar...
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-03-07
<SergioMeneses> &startmeeting reunion
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> &endmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "endmeeting" is not a valid command.
<JoseeAntonioR> &ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no encuentro problemas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mira
<SergioMeneses> &startmeeting reunion
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<JoseeAntonioR> erm
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting Reunion del 6-Marzo-2013
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Thu Mar  7 02:14:50 2013 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Comunidades Locales dentro de Colombia | Reunion del 6-Marzo-2013 Meeting | Current topic:
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> #unchair JoseeAntonioR
<ubuntu-co-bot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> oops
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lol
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: Comunidades Locales dentro de Colombia
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Thu Mar  7 02:15:21 2013 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2013-2013-03-07-02.14.moin.txt
<JoseeAntonioR> @op #ubuntu-co-meeting
<JoseeAntonioR> &op #ubuntu-co-meeting
* Topic unset by JoseeAntonioR on #ubuntu-co-meeting
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting Reunion del 6-Marzo-2013
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Thu Mar  7 02:15:52 2013 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: None | Reunion del 6-Marzo-2013 Meeting | Current topic:
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair SergioMeneses
<ubuntu-co-bot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> all done, go for it
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, kk
<SergioMeneses> why do you have to put the current date?
<SergioMeneses> is it necessary?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: erm, lo pongo para que tengan control?
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic Comunidades locales dentro de Colombia
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: None | Reunion del 6-Marzo-2013 Meeting | Current topic: Comunidades locales dentro de Colombia
<SergioMeneses> #topic ping
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: None | Reunion del 6-Marzo-2013 Meeting | Current topic: ping
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> &vote eleccion
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "vote" is not a valid command.
<SergioMeneses> &vote ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> SergioMeneses: Error: "vote" is not a valid command.
<JoseeAntonioR> repito, #
<SergioMeneses> #vote ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> Please vote on: ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<SergioMeneses> -1
<ubuntu-co-bot> -1 received from SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, porque el vote con #? no era todo con &?
<SergioMeneses> e
<JoseeAntonioR> meetingology trabaja con prefix # para no confundir los comandos
<SergioMeneses> #endvot
<SergioMeneses> #endvote
<ubuntu-co-bot> Voting ended on: ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> Votes for:0 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<ubuntu-co-bot> Motion denied
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Thu Mar  7 02:19:11 2013 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2013-2013-03-07-02.15.moin.txt
<SergioMeneses> #startmeeting jose
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting started Thu Mar  7 02:19:30 2013 UTC.  The chair is SergioMeneses. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: None | Reunion del 6-Marzo-2013 Meeting | Current topic: ping | jose Meeting | Current topic:
<SergioMeneses> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<SergioMeneses> #endmeeting
* ubuntu-co-bot changed the topic of #ubuntu-co-meeting to: None | Reunion del 6-Marzo-2013 Meeting | Current topic: ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> Meeting ended Thu Mar  7 02:20:03 2013 UTC.
<ubuntu-co-bot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~sergiomeneses/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting/ubuntu-co-meeting.2013-2013-03-07-02.19.moin.txt
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo hay quedo
<JianSyStyle> Hola  todos
<JianSyStyle> Bendiciones
<JianSyStyle> holaaaa!
<JianSyStyle> Quien me podria ayudar con el codigo de conducta de Linux
<JianSyStyle> tengo un problema que no me deja registrarlo en mi Launchpad
<JianSyStyle> me sale este Error
<JianSyStyle> (7, 58, u'No data')
<JianSyStyle> Nadie quien me ayude?
<JianSyStyle> Otros miembros del equipo podrán ayudarle a través de la lista de correo, el foro o el chat IRC. Ésta es una etapa importante para indicar que usted ha leído y entendido los principios generales que orientan la comunidad Ubuntu. (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros)
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-03
<Ubuntero|626> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-06
<naudy> Buenas noches a todos los presentes
<naudy> Saludos o/
<naudy> BartOC3, CarlosNeyPastor
<BartOC3> BUenas Noches naudy CarlosNeyPastor costales ubuntulog
<naudy> o/
<BartOC3> naudy:  como andan las cosas por venezuela ?
<naudy> maso
<naudy> pero bueno asi es la politica
<SergioMeneses> costales, todavia!!!!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, costales naudy CarlosNeyPastor buenas noches!
<BartOC3> buenas noches SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> esperemos unos momentos por si llegan mas! ya avise a Pablo
<BartOC3> listo SergioMeneses
<naudy> saludos SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses: naudy lo que estamos haciendo https://twitter.com/ubuntuco/status/441337781164322816/photo/1
<BartOC3> xD
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> que bien
<naudy> pra vender las franelas y los pin de ubuntu-co en todo el pais
<naudy> asi se ahorran pagar los envios
<naudy> jajaja
<naudy> y obvio SergioMeneses  se encarga de pasarle la gasolina
<naudy> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> lol
<BartOC3> jajajjaja
<IngForigua> Hola k acen
<IngForigua> ola k asen
<BartOC3> IngForigua:  que gusto tenerlo por aqui...:D
<naudy> BartOC3,  te cuento q el SergioMeneses  se va asociar con mariel para lo de la gasolina ( un negocio redondo)
<naudy> jajajajaa
<IngForigua> hoy el subgerente me dijo que me patrocinaba el viaje a ubucon si y solo si presentaba ponencia
<SergioMeneses> literal?
<BartOC3> naudy: tendriamos buen $$ para la ubucon..:D
<SergioMeneses> bueno empecemos la reunion en forma
<BartOC3> listo SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, IngForigua naudy vamos por el principio
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: Serio nada de trollear
<naudy> o/
<SergioMeneses> bueno quiero informarles que debido a la demanda de informacion hemos abierto una seccion de preguntas y respuestas http://ubuconla.org/FAQs.php
<naudy> copiado quise decir
<SergioMeneses> para q la compartan
<SergioMeneses> es informacion general del evento, de la ciudad y de la entrada al pais
<SergioMeneses> ......
<BartOC3> excelente SergioMeneses buen trabajo..:P
<SergioMeneses> tambien hemos abierto el espacio a comunidades que nos quieran apoyar en el evento http://ubuconla.org/comunidades.php
<SergioMeneses> ahora las comunidades tendran un espacio propio en otra subpagina donde iremos colocando los logos y referencias a las comunidades para que tengan visibilidad
<naudy> +1
<IngForigua> una pregunta
<IngForigua> a cambio de que?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, revise el link
<IngForigua> naudy: sos de venezuela?
<SergioMeneses> hay esta la informacion completisima :D
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  un detalle:
<naudy> Si IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, naudy para socializar usen el general por favor
<SergioMeneses> que paso BartOC3 ?
<IngForigua> estas en #ubuntu-ve ?
<BartOC3> ¿Como es el transporte dentro de la ciudad de Cartagena? cambiar por esta https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA/Transporte#Tarifas_de_Transporte_Local
<BartOC3> que esta la info del transporte local.
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, puede poner eso como un bug en launchpad?
<BartOC3> listo..!!
<SergioMeneses> para ma;ana trabajar en eso
<SergioMeneses> bueno con eso quedarian esas secciones
<SergioMeneses> ........................
<SergioMeneses> bueno en cuanto a patrocinios ya contamos con Canonical de manera oficial! toca editar la web para que aparezca alli
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuentenos lo de su empresa
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ole
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: se peude charla virtual del p... amo?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andamos tramitando eso
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: peor a mi no mas si yo paso ponencia y me aceptan me patrocinan
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pero q patrocinan?
<IngForigua> todo pero solo pa mi jeje
<IngForigua> Señores
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<IngForigua> quiero hacer una propuesta
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, bien pueda
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  en las secciones solo hace falta la de patrocinadores cierto..
<IngForigua> Por que no se generan banners para redes sociales, countdown, banners para sitios web
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, y tenemos q ver si agregamos el espacio de los logos de las comunidades
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, buena idea...  para tener en cuenta
<BartOC3> IngForigua:  buen dato.
<SergioMeneses> volviendo al tema, entonces la empresa de IngForigua patrocina a IngForigua , no al evento
<SergioMeneses> es un patrocinio personal
<naudy> o/
<BartOC3> Bueno les comento que el diseñador anda un poco atrasado...:s para la parte que propone IngForigua podemos buscar a alguien que nos ayude...
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> si BartOC3, eso se puede pasar por la lista
<BartOC3> Alguien que envie ese correo... para ir adelantando esa parte y comenzar a mover ese tema.
<naudy> Si BartOC3  pasalo a lista y puedo ver quien puede ayudar en eso
<IngForigua> venga
<BartOC3> naudy: lo puede enviar..?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mande la propuesta de su patrocinio a la lista de la ubuconla
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  IngForigua naudy Tengo una propuesta.
<BartOC3> Saben que ahora en Abril es el Flisol
<IngForigua> BartOC3: mandela patron
<naudy> ok
<BartOC3> deberiamos informar a los locoteams de que ayuden con publicidad del evento en el flisol
<IngForigua> ademas de que todos los teams usan como banner el del evento
<SergioMeneses> podemos generar ese arte :D
<naudy> Yo estoy organizando el DFD y de una paso la publicadad de evento
<SergioMeneses> y compartirlo
<naudy> asi voy dando a conocer
<naudy> ya que nuestra sede sera la unica en el pais q estara organizando el DFD asi la gente vera y corre la voz
<BartOC3> excelente naudy!!}
<ubuntero> Buenas noches
<naudy> y claro el flisol tambien es un buena idea
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches ubuntero --> es Miguel Angel quien ayudo en la carta de patrocinadores.
<naudy> de hecho como comunidad de libreoffice he estado publicando informacion de evento ya por poblema de nic nuestra pagina esta caida
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<naudy> pero alli he estado publicando la informacion y en la diferentes lista de correo de la comunidades
<SergioMeneses> podriamos pasar ese mensaje a la lista de lococontacts
<BartOC3> si eso vi naudy excelente!!
<SergioMeneses> naudy, eso eso
<naudy> chevere
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, otra cosa para tener presente, lo que le comente de los hospedajes
<naudy> si la idea es esa activar nuevamente a la gente q por X o Y estan apagado y los problema ya lo saben ( no es necesario decirlos)
<SergioMeneses> naudy, comprensible
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  si estuve sacando cuentas para hospedaje. doy los datos.
<IngForigua> Hola migueñ
<BartOC3> Hotel Stil Cartagena: incluye Aire acondicionado, wifi Gratuito, TV Cable y nevera,Desayuno incluido,Seguro Hotelero,Impuestos incluidos: 1 Persona: 80.000 COP  X 3= 240.000- 118 USD
<BartOC3> Hospedaje Sol Naciente: incluye: Aire acondicionado, baño privado, TV Cable y nevera,1 Persona $35.000 COP X 3= 105.000 - 52 USD Por persona
<BartOC3> o coger la opcion de apartamentos
<BartOC3>  $ 130.000 COP - 67 USD X /NOCHE de 2 -4 personas
<ubuntero> hola IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, podemos usar algo del patrocinio de canonical para costear hospedajes
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, esos apartamentos donde son?
<SergioMeneses> muy lejos del evento?
<ubuntero> lo de los apt son mejor eleccion
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  los apt quedan a 20 a 30 minutos del evento.
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, por lo q veo si, por eso quiero saber la ubicacion
<BartOC3> el hotel y hospedaje quedan a 15 minutos
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, a pie o en taxi ?
<ubuntero> hay tiempo para ubicar algo cerca
<BartOC3> Estos son los apartamentos
<BartOC3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA/Hospedaje#Apartamentos
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  en transporte publico, en Taxi son 15 a 20 minutos
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, BartOC3 lo q pasa es que necesitamos tener las cosas claras rapido porq esa informacion no la solicitan
<SergioMeneses> de hecho debemos tener un lugar para hospedar a los conferencistas, no?
<SergioMeneses> ..... ubuntero BartOC3 ir recopilando esa informacion
<ubuntero> podriamos tener la alternativa de los apt + una señora que se dedique a servicios
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, una se;ora para q?
<ubuntero> quien vive cerca del siitio del evento
<ubuntero> ?
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, no entendi lo de la se;ora
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ud si?
<ubuntero> sacar los apt arrendados y una señora que se dedique a limpieza y desayuno, otros
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, yo eso no lo veo necesario
<SergioMeneses> son un par de dias
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  para  hospedaje para conferencista recomiendo el Hotel San Gil
<BartOC3> ya que el hospedaje es como algo informal..
<ubuntero> ok
<SergioMeneses> bueno BartOC3 y ubuntero hay que estudiar bien las opciones
<SergioMeneses> tambien hablamos de la comida una vez
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ubuntero como un buffet seria lo mejor, no?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses: ubuntero naudy IngForigua este es el hospedaje: https://www.google.es/maps/@10.405786,-75.521786,3a,75y,260.62h,102.19t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sxzuT2z7v3wj360n97qwH4w!2e0!6m1!1e1
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, donde es?
<SergioMeneses> es cerca?
<naudy> SergioMeneses,  alla en la universidad de montevideo se hablo con el cafetin de la universidad y los de evento teniamos prioridad por decirlo asi y hasta el dia sabado ellos abrieron para asi tener comida de almuerzo
<SergioMeneses> naudy, esa podria ser buena opcion
<SergioMeneses> pero no se si la universidad trabaja el sabado
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, podria averiguar eso?
<naudy> SergioMeneses,  ellos tampoco trabajaron solo hicieron un aporte especial para nosotros ese dia
<ubuntero> si un buffet es lo mejor
<naudy> y se le agradecio mucho
<naudy> y la cena se canalizaron en lugares de facil acceso para todo y q los taxi no cobraran tan costoso
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses: ubuntero naudy IngForigua este es el hotel: https://www.google.es/maps/@10.425266,-75.545391,3a,75y,309.49h,89.27t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sU2-w6ov-LO9AZA6EAFE3wQ!2e0!6m1!1e1
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  listo apuntado!! ese punto..
<naudy> BartOC3,  yo hasta en mueble puedo dormi
<naudy> lol
<SergioMeneses> naudy, esa no es la idea
<BartOC3> Apuntado ese punto SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso eso
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, naudy ubuntero IngForigua CarlosNeyPastor tienen alguna pregunta? o quieren adjuntar algo
<BartOC3> Porque por lo que la cafeteria de la Universidad la cafeteria abre 14 horas..
<naudy> SergioMeneses,  por ahora no tengo preguntas
<BartOC3> voy a decirle a Jairo para ver si podemos tener algun descuento o que apoyen con el almuerzo..
<BartOC3> para conferencistas y colaboradores.
<naudy> BartOC3,  y la cafeteria no puede hacer un excesion por decirlo asi , ( si habla con tiempo y se canaliza eso) no se digo yo
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso... digale q si se puede sacar
<SergioMeneses> la comida si se arregla cada uno por su parte
<ubuntero> seria ideal que el hotel - hostal - sea unificado para todos - se puede obtener descuentos y más integración de los participantes
<BartOC3> naudy:  como asi ?? excesion ??
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, esa seria la idea
<ubuntero> excepción
<naudy> BartOC3,  abrir mas temprano el cafetin me refiero
<BartOC3> aaaaaa la cafeteria abre desde las 6am y cierra a las 9pm
<BartOC3> de corrido
<BartOC3> yo estudie ahi...
<BartOC3> y desayunada, almorzaba y cenaba en la U
<naudy> lo dice ubuntero  es muy cierto  algunos hostal ofrecen el desayuno como parte del hospedaje por lo menos en montevideo es asi
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, naudy ubuntero lo q pasa es q debemos ir pensando en que ayudar a los conferencistas y organizadores del evento por eso entre mas cosas ahorremos mejor
<naudy> SergioMeneses,  eso lo entiendo muy bien  y es deber ser
<BartOC3> el Hotel San Gil incluye desayuno..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, hacer una lista y los contactamos
<SergioMeneses> por telefono y los charlamos
<naudy> y las cenas es como dice SergioMeneses  ya alli cada quien paga lo esta su alcance
<SergioMeneses> a ver cual nos da mejores precios y de paso les vendemos el evento
<BartOC3> Listo SergioMeneses apuntado..!!
<naudy> eso verdad SergioMeneses  eso se tiene analizar bien ya esa cuidad es algo costosa desde mi punto de vista , buscar alternativas
<ubuntero> seria bueno hacer 4 paquetes, 2 hoteles, 2 apt,
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, si claro! averiguar bien
<ubuntero> hoteles como el san gil incluye desyuo
<SergioMeneses> entre mas opciones mejor
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, BartOC3 aunq si podemos estar todos en el mismo hotel, mejor
<SergioMeneses> asi pagamos por cantidad
<ubuntero> eso seria excelente
<naudy> el descuento podriar ser mejor
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> bueno ubuntero naudy BartOC3 algo mas?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  sip
<naudy> SergioMeneses,  claro si apartar q siempre esta uno mas otro exquisito ( tipo RMS)
<naudy> lol
<SergioMeneses> naudy, pues ese no viene
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, cuentenos
<naudy> no me refiero a el
<naudy> si no a otras
<naudy> jajajaja
<ubuntero> jjejeje
<BartOC3> hay un pre-listado de conferencistas y organizadores para asi poder reservar las habitaciones....
<SergioMeneses> naudy, lo mismo... pues q no vengan
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, no lo veo tan complejo
<SergioMeneses> me explico los conferencistas duran 1 dia en la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> ese dia va por nosotros o bueno con nuestro descuento
<SergioMeneses> si quieren quedarse mas tiempo ya por ellos
<SergioMeneses> a ver pongo el contexto
<SergioMeneses> no podemos tener un conferencista q de una charla el jueves y se vaya el sabado
<SergioMeneses> si me hago entender?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, llegue super tarde
<PabloRubianes> perdon
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no hay lio :D
<BartOC3> Me comenta Stalin Director de RedTIC: que el va hablar con el Hotel San Gil para obtener un descuento. El Año pasado en la UbuConLA 2014 quedaron las habitaciones en 50.000 incluyendo desayuno.
<BartOC3> perdon en el DrupalCamp Colombia
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, habitaciones para cuantas personas?
<BartOC3> dieron ese precio porque eran 20 habitaciones 4 dobles y 16 sencillas
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, no esta mal
<BartOC3> No nada...
<SergioMeneses> hay  personas q si nos acompa;aran varios dias como PabloRubianes naudy y costales
<SergioMeneses> entonces ellos estarian en las fijas
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, eso esperamos :P
<ubuntero> si se puede negociar algo de esta forma, se puede estar seleccionando a conferencistas que duren todos los dias
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, igual hay que ver que podemos compartir asi sale mas barato
<SergioMeneses> las otras si se rotan
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ahora BartOC3 paso unas actualizaciones para las faqs
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, un offtopic, te animas a abrir un nuevo bug de la web con tu comentario de las FAQs?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, eso mismo, asi lo ponemos para la serie de esta semana
<SergioMeneses> exacto
<SergioMeneses> tienen razon, esa es la idea de lo que les quiero decir
<PabloRubianes> porque el bug que tiene el comentario ya esta cerrado
<BartOC3> IngForigua: naudy PabloRubianes SergioMeneses ubuntero me comenta Jairo Serrano el director de Ing de la universidad, que hagamos un listado de cosas que necesitamos para el evento para ir tramitando.
<BartOC3> para ver en que nos puede apoyar la universidad
<BartOC3> PabloRubianes:  listo!! en un segundo lo realizo
<naudy> BartOC3,  excelente ( sonido, video, etc)
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, listo de una vez
<ubuntero> es cierto, seria idela tenel un diagrama de la planeación
<PabloRubianes> BartOC3, internet
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, habian unos requerimientos que ya se tenian de materia logistica
<PabloRubianes> por lo menos salida para la organizacion
<PabloRubianes> y CAFE
<PabloRubianes> espero que estando en colombia sea bueno :P
<SergioMeneses> >(
<SergioMeneses> :(
<ubuntero> je
<SergioMeneses> si cafe
<PabloRubianes> naudy, en uruguay no te podes quejar no?
<naudy> PabloRubianes,  el cafe CO es bueno yo q se lo digo
<naudy> PabloRubianes,  no el cafe nunca falto ni el agua mineral , ni las galleticas
<naudy> y el trato excelente
<naudy> +100000000000000
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, BartOC3 hay que ver porque no en todos lados dejan que la gente tenga comida o cafe
<PabloRubianes> nosotros teniamos un sector restringido
<PabloRubianes> en el hall principal
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si claro para evitar la basura
<SergioMeneses> y el desorden
<PabloRubianes> pero no podiamos dejar entrar al salon comida o bebida
<PabloRubianes> si claro
<PabloRubianes> son cosas a tener en cuenta
<BartOC3> si correcto PabloRubianes
<BartOC3> Por lo menos en los eventos que hemos realizado en la Universidad siempre ponen una estacion de cafe y agua en el salon de conferencias.
<naudy> SergioMeneses y BartOC3  ,  una idea  buena seria consegir un patrocinador de cafe ( asi como el flisol de cucuta)
<BartOC3> Hagamos algun voy a crear un documento compartido. y vamos colocando los requerimientos.
<SergioMeneses> naudy, pero eso no lo puede suministrar la misma universidad
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ++
<ubuntero> creo que hay que tener en cuenta los materiales que necesitan los conferensistas, si traén o necesitán herramientas,
<ubuntero> el ancho de banda
<SergioMeneses> ubuntero, eso ya va en el llamado a charlas
<naudy> SergioMeneses,  chevere mejor aun  ( pero tambien lo digo como plan B por si acaso , nunca esta de mas )
<SergioMeneses> naudy, claro claro, sinos dicen q no pues lo buscamos
<BartOC3> Link: https://docs.google.com/a/redtic.org/document/d/1eqr8Gk4J5m01vNZRH4S3GkwcPp3EXxDxfk2K9Pk69d4/edit?usp=sharing
<naudy> BartOC3,  perfecto
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, bien bien
<PabloRubianes> un dato para los conferencistas
<PabloRubianes> hay que exigir que no dependan de internet para la presentacion
<PabloRubianes> por cualquier cosa
<PabloRubianes> que con su pc ya puedan hacer todo
<PabloRubianes> sino es un lio si se pierde la red
<ubuntero> Pablo, que tal si se contempla un patrocinador de servicio de internet
<ubuntero> un buen ancho de banda
<IngForigua> Hola volvi
<SergioMeneses> hay q mirar las opciones
<SergioMeneses> no es facil buscar patrocinadores para todo
<PabloRubianes> ubuntero, pero ponele que en ese momento se cae la red por cualquier razon y tener una charla que no se puede dar y la planificacion se tiene que cumplir
<ubuntero> si tiene toda la razón
<SergioMeneses> total
<PabloRubianes> aun teniendo patrocinio, se puede romper algo
<SergioMeneses> claro
<PabloRubianes> siempre esta murphy en la vuelta :P
<SergioMeneses> ajap
<naudy> claro eso muy cierto
<ubuntero> je
<naudy> el factor X  o Y
<SergioMeneses> bueno se;ores la reunion ha sido muy productiva!
<SergioMeneses> por mi parte es todo
<SergioMeneses> algo mas que agregar?
<PabloRubianes> yo volver a pedir disculpas por la demora
<PabloRubianes> y que repoten todos los bugs que les parescan de la web
<PabloRubianes> asi la mejoramos
<PabloRubianes> o propongan nuevas ideas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale no hay lio
<PabloRubianes> pueden abrir blueprints
<PabloRubianes> asi los vamos armando
<SergioMeneses> la idea es darle mas forma al sitio en estos dias
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, por cierto algo q no leiste: ya tenemos el patrocinio de canonical
<PabloRubianes> si me habian comendato
<PabloRubianes> hay que agregarlo a la web
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si claro
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses:  enviar el dato del nuevo patrocinador por la lista..:D
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, PabloRubianes si dejen q ma;ana hablo con Michelle para concretar otras cosas
<SergioMeneses> quiero cuadrar lo de un conferencista
<PabloRubianes> copado
<PabloRubianes> a ver si puede ir alguien mas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, exacto
<SergioMeneses> buenos se;ores si no es mas damos por terminado
<naudy> perfecto
<PabloRubianes> saludos a todos
<SergioMeneses> bueno nos estamos comunicando por la lista
<SergioMeneses> para tener todo sincronizado
<SergioMeneses> buena noche
<BartOC3> Listo perfecto!!
<BartOC3> buenas Noches
<ubuntero> buenas noches
<naudy> buenas noches
<Ubuntero|71476> ola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-08
<Ubuntero|8667> buenas noches
<Ubuntero|8667> como puedo poner ubuntu phone
<Ubuntero|8667> a un celular con android
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-03-09
<Ubuntero|67730> donde puedo comprar un portatil con sistema ubunto
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-03-07
<srlaskar> Hola?
